# General > Reunions >  O2 Mobilly Reunion

## jings00

CALLING ALL X-O2 MOBILLY KIDDIES 
There is a possiblity of an o2 reunion, it is just in the talking about 
stages at the moment. 
If you are interested, then please contact 
Baz - _bazzagunn@hotmail.com_ (mailto:bazzagunn@hotmail.com) , or  mobilly 
07834617137
or EP on _eleanorp03@aol.com_ (mailto:eleanorp03@aol.com) 
The more interest expressed,  the more lekly a bevvy, oops, reunion  will 
happen.   :Grin:  
Watch this space![/b]

----------


## BazzaG

This also goes for all employess which were there from the start i.e BT Mobile rite thro to O2 Member Services. the more people the more chance of a massive re-union.!!  :Grin:

----------


## gee

hi there

count me in. it will be great to catch up with the mobile crew again.   ::   ::

----------


## jings00

cheers gee   :Smile:  
have been speaking to a few o the mobilly kiddies who all seem pretty interested, but still have a lot to sound out.
Hopin it will work though   :Smile:

----------


## BazzaG

Re-union Sat Sep 24th 7pm Central
All ex Bt mobile - O2 member services welcome
The more the merrier   ::

----------


## Scaraben1976

> Re-union Sat Sep 24th 7pm Central
> All ex Bt mobile - O2 member services welcome
> The more the merrier


Bummer

I used to work in that glorious, great work place (nose grows longer) from 1996 till 98 back when it has just moved into the far end of the building. Would love to go and catch up will the other poor sould, some of whom escaped to Dounreay with me, but sods law, I'm working that night  :Embarrassment: (

Wil have to try to get the night off.

----------


## Jeid

pssss... it was last year  :Wink:

----------


## Scaraben1976

> pssss... it was last year


I noticed that about 5 seconds after posting. I must really try to get it into my head that this is 2006!

----------


## lar

count me in too i missed last years one.
Lookin forward to it.
 :Smile:

----------


## BazzaG

Good news, I will be organising another nite out, If poss could those who have just posted email or PM me with name and contact details so i can add you's to my O2 list
cheers
Baz

----------


## wings

what date are you going to make this years one Barry?

----------


## BazzaG

Hi wings. Im hoping it will be around August sometime, If u can pm with ure contact details i will add you to my list. An email will be sent to advising details of nite out
cheers
Baz

----------


## BazzaG

Ok guys im planning on organising another O2 nite out later this year,. Please pm me with ure details so i can gather numbers

----------


## BazzaG

For those that have pm'd about re-union can u give ure name aswell lol cant tell who u are by ure ID

----------


## ks

Any idea when this will be happening?

----------

